# We need your input on username icons



## Gizmo (26/8/15)

A new fancy feature to show appreciation for content producers and admin, mods etc on on the forum.

I have just enabled a blue lightning bolt next to my name to show you what it looks like.

These are the icons we have to choose from.

https://fortawesome.github.io/Font-Awesome/icons/

How should we award these? Should admins have lightning bolts for example? Mods something else?

VIP's something else?
High Post members?
Quality Content Producers?

etc.

I think its a great initiative and your opinion is what we need.


----------



## Mike (26/8/15)

Cool idea!

I think it could benefit the vendors as well? Some of us who have previously donated, still display as donated members as opposed to vendors.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (26/8/15)

Vendors can have a icon forsure. I just need help choosing each icon for each group.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (26/8/15)

Also on a side note, the flat "staff member" flag things look excellent!!!


----------



## Andre (26/8/15)

Maybe something for the team to discuss, then open up the team's suggestions for discussion?

Personally not a fan of the rating system. Think it has more cons than pros. Used to only be visible on the profile page.

My "likes" count has always been far more than my posts count - something there has changed.

Changes to the forum should not be done lightly or too frequently imho. New features should be explained properly, e.g. the credit system.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo (26/8/15)

Andre said:


> Maybe something for the team to discuss, then open up the team's suggestions for discussion?
> 
> Personally not a fan of the rating system. Think it has more cons than pros. Used to only be visible on the profile page.
> 
> ...



Your ratings panel is back andre..
Just testing out the new theme features. As with every big Xenforo release, like in this case Xenforo 1.5 a new version of the forum theme comes shortly after. 

With every forum revision, all changes get reset and you start from scratch.. The pro's are more refined theme, bug fixes and additions. 

I do agree with where you coming from however.


----------



## Andre (26/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> Your ratings panel is back andre..
> Just testing out the new theme features. As with every big Xenforo release, like in this case Xenforo 1.5 a new version of the forum theme comes shortly after.
> 
> With every forum revision, all changes get reset and you start from scratch.. The pro's are more refined theme, bug fixes and additions.
> ...


Thank you for the response. If the ratings panel is the one with the stars and the number of votes - that is the one I am not a fan of and do not want - fine on the profile pages where it used to be. If you refer to the one setting out the number of posts, likes and trophy points - the count is still vastly different to what it was.
Personally I am rather fed up with the constant changes and niggles in a live version.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (26/8/15)

I vote no to, extra icons.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

